# software para dibujar ciudades



## Alberth (May 5, 2008)

Alguien sabe de algun software que me permita realizar diseños de una pequeña ciudad en vista 3d? no quiero que sea muy complicado, sino todo lo contrario, es solo un ejemplo pequeño que tengo que hacer... saludos


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

sketchup de google


----------



## Alberth (May 8, 2008)

Tanks Hemp!


----------



## PICMIND (May 8, 2008)

Con autocad o 3dsmax puedes obtener resultados fenomenales.


----------

